# PowerShift 1028 - Impeller cable



## JackDagenais (Jan 30, 2019)

Hello,

I have a Toro 1028 and I need to replace the impeller cable. However, I can't seem to be able to remove the impeller cable spring from the Traction drive asembly.
Do I need to dismantle the assembly or is there a way to remove the sping?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

JackDagenais said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Toro 1028 and I need to replace the impeller cable. However, I can't seem to be able to remove the impeller cable spring from the Traction drive asembly.
> Do I need to dismantle the assembly or is there a way to remove the sping?


* You have to loosen the nut that holds the ASSM in place. I have circled the nuts that need to be removed. let me know if you need any more help. ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF JackDagenais


.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

heres a link to the powershift 1028 shop manual so you have some help. 
https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=3140


----------

